# Browning Gold 3.5"



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a browning gold 3.5" and last fall, it started having problems feeding shells after the first shot. The second one would come up and not feed into the chamber more than about half way. Sent it back to the factory, and it is suppose to be fixed now. The replaced the button on the action and whatever is attached to it inside from what I can tell. Was just curious if anyone else had this happend to them, and if the fix will cure the problem. Has worked fine on ducks so far, but haven't shot any 3.5" through it yet.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I got rid of a Gold last year, sold it to my brother....had almost the same problem. He went and finally got it fixed. The carrier kept hanging up causing the shell not to enter the chamber fully. They did some polishing and filing and replaced the carrier. I guess he says it works fine now. I liked the gun, but selling it helped me to get one of my other doubles I now own. They are very nice looking guns and mine was a 20ga. 3" chamber. I might be tempted to get another one down the line if I hear that they nipped some of those feeding problems in the bud!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

just to let you know, took it out duck and goosing this weekend. 20 degrees and misting, and everything worked fine. Must have done the job at the factory, because it wouldn't have last year. That being said. I am contemplating selling or trading it in. It is the only auto that I have ever owned, and the only one I ever will. Probably will go to a citori 3.5". My father has one, and I have shot it and loved it. Still use my model 12 for pheasants and love that. Have never seen a gun that would pattern lead like that one.

Anyway, any other suggestions would be appreciated for the possibility of over/unders, and I do like the 3.5" loads for geese so would be restricted to that also.

P.S. Dont bother me with the benelli comments, because I like pretty guns, nothing against them, just dont like the looks.


----------

